# which vail resorts for 4 days



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gustov said:


> i'm riding Feb 6-9, friday thru monday, and getting a 4 day keystone pass. that means i can go to keystone and a basin as much as i want, and 2 days can be at vail, breck, and beaver creek. how should i split it up?
> 
> i'll be with friends that are a mix of skill levels, but i don't care what they want i like trees and powder. no park necessary. i was thinking vail friday, beaver creek saturday, and keystone sunday and monday, maybe a basin on sunday.
> 
> should we go to breck instead of beaver creek? and any favorite places at any of these resorts we should definitely head to?


I'd go to Breck instead of Keystone, honestly.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

JH84 said:


> I'd go to Breck instead of Keystone, honestly.


i would too, but the tickets are a lot cheaper if we do keystone and/or a-basin for two of the days.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JH84 said:


> I'd go to Breck instead of Keystone, honestly.


He is from Ohio, keystone will seem like Nepal to him.


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ha. My reading comprehension needs some work  

Can you do Breck and Beaver Creek? That's what I'd do. 
I'm not big on Vail, unless you know it well. I'm always lost there!

Argo has a good point I guess!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

check each morning and see which mountain got the most snowfall the night before...I know which one I would go for.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't BC having a world ski tourney those dates?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

augie said:


> Isn't BC having a world ski tourney those dates?


Yeah...February 2 - 15 is the World Cup. I think there are some events at Vail too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to Vail and Beaver Creek, skip Breck.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

DevilWithin said:


> augie said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't BC having a world ski tourney those dates?
> ...


Does that mean big crowds or just some off limits runs? I was thinking of going to beaver on Saturday because I thought it'd be less crowded.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I've never been to the championships and really don't have a desire to watch ski racing, so I have no idea what the crowds will be like. Here is a link to the site for the FIS Alpine World Ski Championships Vail Beaver Creek 2015 | Dream It. Live It. Share It.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Gustov said:


> Does that mean big crowds or just some off limits runs? I was thinking of going to beaver on Saturday because I thought it'd be less crowded.



All I know is beaver creek lodging for early February was completely booked back in September, cause I tried to get a room.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

As someone else had said, check to see where the snow has fallen and head there. I suggest going to any of those three on NON weekend days.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

You want trees, head for vail. Pretty easy to get away from crowds there, but in most of the less crowded areas lifts close early. Did 3 days at breck and 2 at vail last week. Breck was ok, but crowded.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for the advice everyone. i think i'm going to plan on going to vail and beaver creek, snow permitting.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I just saw a post from Snowbomb, or whatever the FB page is called, that Vail just increased their same-day ticket priced to $160 for peak, a few bucks less for regular mid-week passes. They're "only" about $130/day if you purchase online in advance. I guess I won't be visiting Vail anytime soon. That is ridiculous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> I just saw a post from Snowbomb, or whatever the FB page is called, that Vail just increased their same-day ticket priced to $160 for peak, a few bucks less for regular mid-week passes. They're "only" about $130/day if you purchase online in advance. I guess I won't be visiting Vail anytime soon. That is ridiculous.


And they still have the cheapest season pass with the most options. If you do more than 5 days you get the season pass.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I just saw a post from Snowbomb, or whatever the FB page is called, that Vail just increased their same-day ticket priced to $160 for peak, a few bucks less for regular mid-week passes. They're "only" about $130/day if you purchase online in advance. I guess I won't be visiting Vail anytime soon. That is ridiculous.


Were getting Keystone passes for 4 days. $316 I believe. Half the days can be used at Breck, vail, or beaver Creek. That makes it an $80 Lift ticket to vail. They don't want you to buy single day tickets, they want you to buy multiple days way in advance so you won't consider other resorts based on weather at the time.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And they still have the cheapest season pass with the most options. If you do more than 5 days you get the season pass.


Thank-god for that pass or I would most likely only be able to afford 1 week a season to ride. I live in Alabama and have had the pass now 6 seasons in a row and its such a great deal. Some people may hate on Vail Resorts but their season pass is great for us who arent made of money. I know its designed to keep people at their resorts but I dont mind as I have used it to ride Vail, BC, Breck, the Tahoe resorts and will be going to Park City and The Canyons in March. Plus I use those 6 Buddy tickets for my wife when she skis which helps us save even more.


----------



## deepers (Dec 7, 2011)

BarrettDSP said:


> Thank-god for that pass or I would most likely only be able to afford 1 week a season to ride. I live in Alabama and have had the pass now 6 seasons in a row and its such a great deal. Some people may hate on Vail Resorts but their season pass is great for us who arent made of money. I know its designed to keep people at their resorts but I dont mind as I have used it to ride Vail, BC, Breck, the Tahoe resorts and will be going to Park City and The Canyons in March. Plus I use those 6 Buddy tickets for my wife when she skis which helps us save even more.


Seriously, I did the pass one year when I spent a month in CO. 

It's ironic how expensive the single day tickets are to most of the Vail Resort properties, yet their Epic pass is insanely cheap for an all access season pass.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

deepers said:


> Seriously, I did the pass one year when I spent a month in CO.
> 
> It's ironic how expensive the single day tickets are to most of the Vail Resort properties, yet their Epic pass is insanely cheap for an all access season pass.


Hell, I had a summit pass one year when I only spent 2 weeks in CO (two seperate 1-week trips), and I still came out ahead.

$130-$160 for a lift pass would make me want to never visit CO again.


----------



## sthsnowgrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Tarzanman said:


> Hell, I had a summit pass one year when I only spent 2 weeks in CO (two seperate 1-week trips), and I still came out ahead.
> 
> $130-$160 for a lift pass would make me want to never visit CO again.


Ugh, we paid that high daily rate at Vail back in '14, 2 days in a row:surprise: - just didn't know any better. As a result, several girls aren't interested in going skiing now (to JH) because they think it's that high everywhere. Since we only get to go a couple times a year is it really worth it??


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you know ahead of time that you're going to make multiple trips out west, then it can be. I paid ~$550 for a Summit Pass in 2010 before they had stupid restrictions. I put in 10 days on the mountain that year (Breck, Key, & Vail), which would have cost me $800.

If I had to do it again, I wouldn't be able to afford as many days at the big resorts. My first snowboard trip was in 2008 to Jackson Hole and walk up lift tickets were $90/day. 

You need serious disposable income these days to fly out west to ride. Just the plane ticket and lodging alone usually total $600-$700... and THEN you need to drop cash on lift tickets and food!

I don't blame your girlfriends for not wanting to go again due to cost. $1000 will buy you a very nice beach vacation in the Caribbean.



sthsnowgrl said:


> Ugh, we paid that high daily rate at Vail back in '14, 2 days in a row:surprise: - just didn't know any better. As a result, several girls aren't interested in going skiing now (to JH) because they think it's that high everywhere. Since we only get to go a couple times a year is it really worth it??


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

We stayed at Lodge at Lionshead last year for 5 days.
Bit pricy, but great location and comfortable stay.


----------

